# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lighting problems?



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

More specifically, what problems will I run into using a Coralife 2X65 watt PC fixture. Originally designed to go over a reef tank, will now be on a hi-tech planted tank. Will my demand for supplements be too great for a 20 tall densly planted. PC will be changed out for 1 10k and 1 6500k. Used to be 1 10k and 1 03 Actinic.


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

More specifically, what problems will I run into using a Coralife 2X65 watt PC fixture. Originally designed to go over a reef tank, will now be on a hi-tech planted tank. Will my demand for supplements be too great for a 20 tall densly planted. PC will be changed out for 1 10k and 1 6500k. Used to be 1 10k and 1 03 Actinic.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

could cause algae, but i dont know for sure.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

2x65w on a 20gal tall is way to much light. I use 1x55w on 20gal tall tanks. I would think you can use one 65w without any problems. If you use one go with a 6700K or 6500K.

Hawk


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

doesn't this light have 2 different switches and two cords? 1 for each light? I am using satellite and orbit fixtures on my tanks and they have cords and switches for each row of lights.


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok now let me ask you this, would I burn my plants if I ran that much light even with all the supplementation I could throw at them? I know about the algae issue but I don't think that would really be a problem because the tank would be densly planted from the get go with fast growing plants to absorb nutrients that would go to the algae....


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've read of others with 10g tanks running WPG at that high of a level. It will tank close monitoring, but I'd guess that it would work. I'm assuming you will be adding CO2 (preferrably pressurized) from the get-go?

Oh, and welcome from another central Florida resident!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have read where some people have been able to maintain tanks with massive amounts of light but I can't say I have. I have been playing with a 15gal with a 65w cf. I seem to grow green algae just fine but the plants don't seem to grow any faster then they do with 30w of light. I think one problem I have is this tank needs a CO2 reactor instead of a diffuser. The amount of CO2 is not high enough in my opinion for the high amount of light. As soon as I come up with a way to do this in a small tank I will try the 65w light again. One thing about algae that is caused from to much light is it goes away when you decrease the light. 

Hawk


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

your plants should love it with that much light. If you are worried about it you could always rig some way to raise the light a little higher above the tank.


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey BSS!!! Yeah gotta love CFL! Any plants you feel like tossin my way? I just set up my tank and it's looking really bare! All I have are the light the Florite, Onyx sand and real nice piece of driftwood that I found at Petland! And the CO2 would be a Hagen Nutrafin Co2 system modded with a 2 liter bottle...


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

BTW BSS, are there any clubs in CFL for people like us ( like minded deranged wet plant people







). If so, I would appreciate it if you could point me in the right direction.....


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

There is one "in the works", but it has been that way for several months now. You can check out http://members.aol.com/CFPAA/ and register. I'm still hopeful this site will lead to one.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, and I didn't see your earlier post. Drop me an e-mail which you can find in the site I mentioned. I'm sure I can toss some plants your way.


----------

